# Westside Portland Oregon Trapout up for grabs!



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

You might want to post this in the Bee removal/Swarm Removal area over in the exchange. There is a thread there that lots of people are subscribed to. Wish I lived closer!


----------



## Nichols747 (May 21, 2010)

Will do! Thanks!


----------

